# Gonal F success!



## roma

Hello Ladies,

Well, I thought I would share with you my good news which I hope helps other people in my position too......

We have been trying to conceive for 2 years - Im 39 and my partner is 41. We were officially diagnosed infertile and started our doctor's blood tests, HIV,Cholmidia, tests last May. We finally got referred to the local infertility clinic at the hospital on the NHS and I had a couple of standard procedures : internal scans and the dye test (hycosy). All seemed ok ish. I had low progesterone in one test and not in another. It appeared I had erratic ovulation. My partner's sperm tests (he had to have 2) showed low motility and not a brilliant count but ok. 27 million if that helps. I had a small cyst on my right ovary. I also had a short cycle which was slightly concerning.

I was assuming from everything I read on here that I'd just get prescribed Clomid for a few months. However, when we finally met with our consultant he said we were to start IUI or artificial insemination as he put it. I was very upset and shocked, as was my partner, as it all seemed so serious and different to what we had thought. We were so relieved to be getting somewhere though. 

After yet more scans and sperm tests we finally started cycle one of injecting gonal f (75ml) everyday. I found it hard to begin with and had terrible headaches every day. It got easier as time went on. I was gutted though when i got diorreah mid way through the cycle and after a whole round of injecting every day I couldnt actually get the final scans and then the iui insemination procedure at hospital as I had 'live' diorreah and therefore hospital policy was i couldnt enter the building for 3 days. It messed up the whole cycle and it was abandoned. I was screaming and crying, hitting the floor and devastated to be honest. We kept facing stumbling blocks. It seemed so unfair! 

Then Easter hols came with bank holiday closures and staff off so that cycle had to be a natural cycle - we were due to restart iui asap after easter hols. We ended up going on holiday and forgetting the whole thing as we were both sick of it after just one cycle - i was very negative about the injections and wasn't giving it a fair go mentally or emotionally. 

Anyway to cut a long story short once back off holiday i was waiting for the period to arrive and very excited to get going properly on cycle 2 of iui (although dreading the injections ) . My period never came. For the 1st time ever in all my life I was 6 days late the Thursday before last. I was getting impatient as i really wanted to just call the clinic and tell them i was ready for my next iui scan and meds. We tested (for the billionth time in my life) thinking no way as normal but hooray :thumbup: it was my first ever BFP!!!! When i called the clinic the next day they said the gonal f had definitely had an impact on my ovulatory and hormonal system. We are still in shock and especially because it was a natural cycle and we never needed the artificial insemination!!! :winkwink:

It is very, very, very early days I know at just past 5 weeks and we have got an early scan at 7 weeks to find a heartbeat (touch wood) on June 1st. I am so thrilled and excited but also trying to be cautious. 

It just amazes me that the gonal f worked its magic and helped us after such a long time and I hope it does the same thing for many, many more women. I understand the gut wrenching feeling each month when your AF arrives and I have spent month after month crying and sobbing thinking i will never ever get pregnant. It all seems so surreal. 

sorry to go on for so long

hope this helps at least one person.

baby dust to all and best wishes,

roma xx:cloud9:


----------



## freeeg

Congratulations!!!!!!!! this is so exciting, i'm starting gonal next cycle after 2 clomid cycles, and i was a bit down and not hopeful. thanks for sharing your journey and happy and healthy nine months!!!


----------



## MiBebe

OMG how exciting!!! Congratulations!!! 
I too was shocked when we were told we would do an IUI. I said I'd NEVER do IVF and here I am getting ready for it this week.

I've seen some people go to a fertility specialist for help, they stop trying, and get their BFP. I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Congrats!!! This is wonderful news. Wishing you & hubby a happy & healthy 9months. :)


----------

